# Sony A7r on Sale $199.99



## Trever1t

http://store.sony.com/alpha-a7/cat-27-catid-All-Alpha-a7-Cameras

I already ordered one. Yes it's an error on their part. What's the laws governing sales when advertized prices are totally wrong?


----------



## pixmedic

wont let me order one


----------



## Trever1t

keep trying


----------



## pixmedic

its not showing the 199 price anymore


----------



## sashbar

Trever1t said:


> Alpha a7 - Cameras and Camcorders Collections Sony Store - Sony US
> 
> I already ordered one. Yes it's an error on their part. What's the laws governing sales when advertized prices are totally wrong?



When an e-commerce website has had an incorrect price entered into its database, it can end up not only advertising that price but also accepting orders and charging customers' credit cards for that amount. The central issue here is whether retailers can void the contract created when orders were accepted. The easiest way for a company to deal with such situations is to have website "terms of use" that clearly state the company can cancel orders and refund customers' money because of pricing errors (or for any reason). Otherwise, a common law doctrine known as "unilateral mistake of fact" applies. This doctrine allows a party to a contract to set aside the contract if honoring it would be "unconscionable," or if the other party could have reasonably assumed it was a mistake. A $1,000 item advertised for $10 likely would meet this definition.


If a Company Is Advertising a Price Wrong Are They Responsible for the Mistake Chron.com


----------



## Trever1t

Yes and they do have those terms but worth a shot!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

Let me know if you get it.


----------



## jsecordphoto

I know like 25 people who tried ordering one hah. We'll see if it goes through, it'll be interesting to see how Sony handles this


----------



## MRnats

It's how I got an Ampeg bass head for 45 bucks once. I was 1 of (i believe 8) that actually got the product at that price. The rest of the people that ordered had their orders cancelled with an hour or two of placing it. If only I got that lucky on a Rickenbacker...


----------



## nerwin

I believe Sony will send out emails apologizing for the error and refund everyone who ordered one. From what I been hearing, they were hacked.


----------



## Trever1t

I received a confirmation email....I'm sure the dust will settle tomorrow but it don't hurt to try.


----------



## thereyougo!

Trever1t said:


> I received a confirmation email....I'm sure the dust will settle tomorrow but it don't hurt to try.



So did you get the camera or the apology email?


----------



## Raj_55555

thereyougo! said:


> aSo did you get the camera or the apology email?



Yes...we are all curiousss!!!


----------



## Bebulamar

And I used to get away with things like that buying from a stores (Large department store where the cashier has no idea what an item is worth) but I doubted that you can get it thru a website.


----------



## Trever1t

I got the email


----------



## robbins.photo

Trever1t said:


> I got the email



So curious, how good was Sony at telling you to go pound sand?

If it were me.. I'd have fun with it. Pretend like you didn't understand what they were getting at,  tell them you can't wait to try the camera and your really excited about getting it.

Basically just pretend you have no idea they are trying to tell you your not getting the camera, and see how long you can keep responding that way before their heads explode.. lol


----------

